# Upgrading from 6.0 to 7.2



## ph0enix (Mar 31, 2009)

I had a machine running 6.0 release and decided to upgrade it to 7.-STABLE recently.  I updated /usr/src, built world and the kernel, installed the kernel, installed world, rebooted, then did "make delete-old" and "make delete-old-libs".  At that point I decided to dump the ports via "pkg_deinstall /var/db/pkg/*" and now I'm trying to reinstall Xorg but it's failing with:


```
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach/Locale/gettext.pm in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext
===>   p5-gettext-1.05_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>   p5-gettext-1.05_2 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>  Configuring for p5-gettext-1.05_2
checking for gettext... no
checking for gettext in -L/usr/local/lib -lintl -I/usr/local/include... no
gettext function not found. Please install libintl at ./Makefile.PL line 18.
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf262.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/automake110.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libX11.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/dri.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg.
```

Did I do something wrong?  What's the correct procedure from upgrading from 6.0?

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2009)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> What's the correct procedure from upgrading from 6.0?


You already did it 

The ports have nothing to do with the freebsd releases.

After you pkg_deleted everything did you reboot?

Did you update the ports tree?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 31, 2009)

The port complains about the absence of devel/gettext without actually trying to install it (it is a straightforward dependency of devel/p5-Locale-gettext). Try installing devel/gettext separately.

If you're using portupgrade, also consider running pkgdb -F.


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 31, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> The port complains about the absence of devel/gettext without actually trying to install it (it is a straightforward dependency of devel/p5-Locale-gettext). Try installing devel/gettext separately.
> 
> If you're using portupgrade, also consider running pkgdb -F.



It looks like it's trying to install gettext but failing because of libintl.  When I try to install devel/p5-Locale-gettext separately, it fails in the same spot.

I tried pkgdb -F already and it didn't find any issues.


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 31, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You already did it
> 
> The ports have nothing to do with the freebsd releases.
> 
> ...



I updated the ports tree (portsnap extract && portsnap fetch update).


I didn't reboot after pkg_deinstall'ing everything until now (remotely) and the system is not coming back from the reboot.  I'll be able to check on it around lunch time.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2009)

After the installkernel and installworld, did you run mergemaster?


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 31, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> After the installkernel and installworld, did you run mergemaster?



Yes, I did.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 31, 2009)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> It looks like it's trying to install gettext but failing because of libintl.  When I try to install devel/p5-Locale-gettext separately, it fails in the same spot.
> 
> I tried pkgdb -F already and it didn't find any issues.



No  Try installing *devel/gettext* separately.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2009)

I just rebuild xorg in a jail and it didn't fail during the build. Not sure why yours is.

Did you find out why the box didn't come up after the last reboot?


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 31, 2009)

So the good news is that the system boots.  The bad news is that the network doesn't work.  If I do "dhclient xl0" it seems to obtain an IP address from the DHCP server but then I'm unable to ping anything including its own IP.  It gives "ping: sendto: permission denied".  I tried setting the IP configuration manually but the result was the same.  Something must have gotten mangled either by mergemaster or by removing the ports.  I tried reinstalling world but that didn't fix it.  I'm not sure where to look next.

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## hedwards (Mar 31, 2009)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> So the good news is that the system boots.  The bad news is that the network doesn't work.  If I do "dhclient xl0" it seems to obtain an IP address from the DHCP server but then I'm unable to ping anything including its own IP.  It gives "ping: sendto: permission denied".  I tried setting the IP configuration manually but the result was the same.  Something must have gotten mangled either by mergemaster or by removing the ports.  I tried reinstalling world but that didn't fix it.  I'm not sure where to look next.
> J.


You don't by any chance have a firewall installed, do you? That looks sort of like what happens when you've got an improperly configured firewall.

If you're not paying attention mergmemaster can cause that sort of thing under certain conditions. Mainly if you're not using a custom file to do it.


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 31, 2009)

I can see the binaries for ipf and ipfw in /sbin but I never had the firewall enabled before - perhaps something enabled it it all of the sudden.  What's the best way to check?


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 31, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> No  Try installing *devel/gettext* separately.



I'll try it as soon as I figure out why the network isn't working.

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## hedwards (Mar 31, 2009)

Probably, the /etc/rc.conf But if you haven't enabled it yourself, then it's almost certainly something else.


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 1, 2009)

No, actually, you were right on the money.  I ran "ipfw disable firewall" and that made it work.  The interesting thing is that I don't have any entries for ipfw in rc.conf.  How else can it be started?  I want to disable it for good.

Thanks!

J.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 1, 2009)

If IPFW is started (and we don't know how, but it happened) without a ruleset, it usually defaults to a 'deny all' rule. I don't know, does IPFW always start when it's compiled into the kernel, or loaded as a KLD? I can't remember.


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 1, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> If IPFW is started (and we don't know how, but it happened) without a ruleset, it usually defaults to a 'deny all' rule. I don't know, does IPFW always start when it's compiled into the kernel, or loaded as a KLD? I can't remember.



It's compiled into the kernel because I looked at kldstat for clues when I was having the problem and nothing that looked like a packet filter module was loaded.

I added 'firewall_enable="NO"' to rc.conf and I'm hoping it will help at the next reboot.

The good news is that Xorg compiled/installed after I put your suggestion to install devel/gettext to use.

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 1, 2009)

Adding 'firewall_enable="NO"' to rc.conf didn't do it.  IPFW still starts when the system boots.  What to do?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 1, 2009)

Recompile the kernel without it.


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 2, 2009)

That did it.  It looks like I had:

options IPFIREWALL

...in the kernel config.  There must have been an IPFW config file in my 6.0 installation that allowed all traffic through and mergemaster cleaned it out. 

Thanks! 

J.


----------

